# Looking for someone to set up TipTopJob in Dubai



## tiptopjob (May 21, 2007)

*We are looking for an someone to run their own business as a "TipTopJob Associate" in Dubai. There is extremely high earning potential and a fantastic opportunity!*

TipTopJob is looking for self-motivated and highly driven individuals, capable of running their own business - to recruit and manage their own team of people to operate a Dubai TipTopJob office with the purpose of selling, developing and growing the TipTopJob brand name within the UAE. 

TipTopJob is an International Job Board and is expanding and developing its’ brand in many places around the world and now wants a presence in the UAE. 

Successful candidates must possess the following attributes:
•	Five years previous sales experience with a proven track record of consistently exceeding sales targets
•	Expert business knowledge and able to show success in running their own Projects/Businesses
•	Skills and experience in recruiting, training and managing people and conduct various core business activities
•	Demonstrate strong skills in communication, leadership, have organisation, planning and time management skills
•	be PC and Internet literate

TipTopJob will licence the Sales Agent to sell and support its products and services for a specified period of time and will have responsibility for the whole of UAE. They will employ and operate their own staff and run the operations from a Dubai office. They will be responsible for advertising and marketing in their area although the Central HQ team will be co-ordinating and operating their own Budget.

The Sales Agent will agree and work to a specified Activity and Sales target which will be assessed on a regular basis. The Sales Agent must be able to demonstrate that they have funds to support the business for the first few months of operation.

Excellent earning potential is available and based on a high rate commission which is paid one month in arrears. This is a fantastic business opportunity for someone who is hard working and looking to really get somewhere in life and run their own business, within a business !

Please contact Corinne at [email protected] or [email protected] for more information.


----------



## tiptopjob (May 21, 2007)

Sorry that was a silly mistake as we are looking for people in various locations. We are currently looking for someone in Dubai - thanks for pointing this out to me.


----------

